# So, just buy a Slingbox Solo off Ebay and hook it up?



## rmcelwee (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm a new owner of a VIP722K. Can I just buy a cheap/used Slingbox Solo off Ebay, hook it up and start using it OR do I have to do something else (pay someone, sign up for something, etc)? Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yep, no pay; but don't use your cell phone to watch it - it will hit you with high bill.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> yep, no pay; but don't use your cell phone to watch it - it will hit you with high bill.


That's an unfair statement.

It depends on the cell carrier and the phone/package he has,.

I for example have an iPhone which has a truely "unlimited data package".

Most other phones and carrier have a 5 GB monthly limit on their data packages.

On an iPhone for example, it would take over 22 hours of viewing to hit 5GB based on the current max streaming rate. (Of course that's on a jailbroken iPhone since AT&T has limited the app though iTunes to wifi only the wy it comes.)

In any event; most users won't ever hit the carrier based cap...


----------



## rmcelwee (Aug 2, 2006)

Does the Solo allow some control of the 722 or just watch what is currently playing? My understanding is that I will be able to change channels, watch a program I have recorded, etc. Thanks!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

rmcelwee said:


> Does the Solo allow some control of the 722 or just watch what is currently playing? My understanding is that I will be able to change channels, watch a program I have recorded, etc. Thanks!


Check out this Sling site: http://www.slingmedia.com/go/slingbox


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

rmcelwee said:


> Does the Solo allow some control of the 722 or just watch what is currently playing? My understanding is that I will be able to change channels, watch a program I have recorded, etc. Thanks!


It allows full control. Literally controlling every function of the unit as if you were sitting infront of it with the origional remote.


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> That's an unfair statement.
> 
> It depends on the cell carrier and the phone/package he has,.
> 
> ...


I'm a wimp user (opposite of a power user) and I can blow thru 5GB easily.

Miner


----------

